# Woods-N-Water schedule



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I think I'll start a new thread instead of adding to the other.

Anyone interested in meeting other members from this site can use the Lions Den restaurant as a meeting spot. The building is centrally located and has plently of tables & chairs if you want to sit and visit. Meet by the table under the pie-bald doe. There may be a banner also. Meeting at the top of each hour...10, 11, 12,1 ,2 etc....if no one shows up within 5 minutes or so, I would say to try again at the top of the next hour.
Thousandcast has offered to use his booth as a meeting spot too. Wild Bill said he would be at the Superior Wildlife Feed booth Sat. & Sun. Be sure to check out their booths.
L & O


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, L & O-

I'll be there 'bout 1:00 Sat. I'll check all the spots, and I'll keep my eyes open for your coonskin thru the crowd.

I'll make a point of stopping to say Hi to Bill, and of meeting thousandcasts to buy an autographed copy of his book.


----------



## The Mutt (Jan 6, 2002)

I'll be there with a booth set up for Benefit4Kids. I'll be handing out info on B4K and selling raffle tickets for our Ultimate Sportsmen's Raffle


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I will be there most of the day Saturday but I'll have my pup Jake with me so I won't be going into any food places with him. Never know when he will help himself to somebody dinner. I'm not hard to reconize I'm a short fat guy who walks with a bad limp and will have a wild setter pup draging me around.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

I look forward to meeting many of you! As for the booth, I will also be giving one on one demonstrations for getting started in river salmon and steelhead fishing. Just look for the video of a bunch of idiots salmon fishing...it will be playing all day.

As for the book, the show special is $16.00 which is about $4.00 cheaper than getting it anywhere else. Supplies will be limited, so get there early!

Look forward to see you all there!


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

What are the hours? Sounds like a lot of fun. I will be there on Saturday and look forward to saying Hi to a lot of familiar faces and meeting some new ones. I'll be there with the kids. Chromium won't be able to make it since he is going on a cast and blast.(The nerve......... )

I live so close and never even new about this before. Looking forward to it.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I must have missed something. When, what, and where is this event?


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

The nerve huh? I'm watching you woman!!
Somebody's gotta put Goose on the table.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Anyone going to be there friday afternoon. I'll be walking around with my pup "Gracie" a wirehaired pointing Griffon.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Mickey, we're talking about the annual Woods-N-Water weekend, sponsored by the outdoor magazine of the same name. A real blast, it's at I-69 and M-53.

Sarah, maybe we'll run into each other. Don't forget to hit the Lion's Den on the hour to meet other members.

Mutt, I'll make a point of introducing myself.

thousandcasts, please put a copy of your book aside for me. Won't get there 'til 1:00 ~ 1:30, and want to make sure I'm not skunked!


----------



## tony (Jan 18, 2000)

I'm going to have a booth under one of the tents
stop by and introduce yourself. it will be nice to meet some of the people from this site


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i wil be there saturday for sure. i will be at the superior wildlife feed(deerclover) booth from 11:00-4:00 and floating around after then. stop by and say hi. i will also try and make it around to the other members booths and to the lions den.hope to see everyone there.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Will be there late Saturday morning. Looking forward to sitting in on a couple seminars, browsing, but mostly to meet a few fellow MS members. At least the weather is looking a heck of a lot better than last year!

Rich(Mags)


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

My wife and I will be there somewhere arond noon. It's a great show, the only problem I have is I want to take home about a half dozen puppies. Look forward to meeting some of you.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

The hours for the show are:
Fri. 5-9
Sat. 9-7
Sun. 9-5
The Yoopers are playing Fri. at 7 and Sat. at 4. If you have never seen them perform, they are worth the sit on the hard bleachers for most people. The bleachers will be FULL.....plan on getting there early if you want a seat. Be sure to buy your pop or water from the Lions Club. Everything they sell is a $1. A fair price for a good organization.
L & O


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, Rich-

Hope you can hang 'til 2:00-ish; like to swap lies with you again and grab a beverage in the Lions Den!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I'll try to be in the area of the pie-bald around 2.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I just back from the Fri. nite event. I was way wrong about the Yoopers show, the bleachers were about 1/2 full. If you stop in at the Lions Den try the Hunter's Stew. It is very good. I met Tony from the Ultimate Archery, his booth is near the dog pound. I also met Tom, the moderator for the Wildlife Habitat forum. His booth is near the Country Smoke House which has lots of free samples.
L & O


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Only 5 minutes before I was to leave, my boss told me we had to inspect some hot tooling due to arrive from a vendor. If it's not done, we'll shut down our Pt. Huron plant, blah, blah, blah... Bottom line is I get hosed, and have to hang here until parts arrive, then inspect them.

There goes W & W.

Maybe next year....


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I met Mutt at his booth..Benefit for Kids. Wild Bill was selling some clover seed at his booth. Talked with Worm dunker & Dog something (sorry I forgot your full name). Met Mags by the pie-bald. Tangleknot stop in while we were talking and she had her boys with her. I sold her one of the 3 antlers that I have for sale. Trout must've dropped off the banner. I didn't see him, but found the banner and hung it up beside the pie-bald. Thousandcast was at his booth selling and signing books. Mags had purchased one. If you attend on Sun., stop by the pie-bald and have some of that Hunter's Stew.
L & O


----------

